# My 1987 SCO Long John



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

Here she is.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: Zoo  Looks totally interesting.............Can't wait to see the evolution of this thing........


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

20" front wheel, 24" rear. Odysee Hazard Lite rims wrapped in Kenda K-rads. Original Sachs drum brake front, Nexus 8 with roller brake rear.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Cool. What's the plan for usage? Will this be a commuter tourer? I imagine you wouldn't do much offroad, but then again maybe you will.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

dbhammercycle said:


> Cool. What's the plan for usage? Will this be a commuter tourer? I imagine you wouldn't do much offroad, but then again maybe you will.


It will be a city hauler. The Long John design wouldn't be good for any off-road riding, with its wide basket and low ground clearance.

This bike will be used for work and pleasure, in an attempt to reduce the amount of driving that I do.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

ultraspontane said:


> It will be a city hauler. The Long John design wouldn't be good for any off-road riding, with its wide basket and low ground clearance.
> 
> This bike will be used for work and pleasure, in an attempt to reduce the amount of driving that I do.


Excellent! Still keen on seeing the evolution. Liking this thread...........


----------



## donflexus (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi there,
i just purchased a pretty bashed-up SCO Long John, which is from 1964 according to the frame number. I already purchased a SG-8C31 Nexus 8 speed hub with coaster brake, which i want to install into the current rim of the no-gear Sachs Komet freewheel-equipped rear wheel.
What length spokes did you use for your rear wheel? and do you know, if i could add a drum brake to my from wheel, or does your front fork have a receptacle for the torque arm of the brake, which mine might lack?
regards,
Felix


----------



## donflexus (Jan 13, 2014)

by the way: i'm amazed that these bikes appear to make it all the way across the atlantic. they are not exactly a rare sight in copenhagen, but then again, they were produced only 150 km from here, which is way less than the distance from Denver ;-)


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

Pics!!!!?

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

donflexus said:


> Hi there,
> i just purchased a pretty bashed-up SCO Long John, which is from 1964 according to the frame number. I already purchased a SG-8C31 Nexus 8 speed hub with coaster brake, which i want to install into the current rim of the no-gear Sachs Komet freewheel-equipped rear wheel.
> What length spokes did you use for your rear wheel? and do you know, if i could add a drum brake to my from wheel, or does your front fork have a receptacle for the torque arm of the brake, which mine might lack?
> regards,
> Felix


My lbs built the wheels for me, so I couldn't tell you. It would depend on your specific rim dimensions, anyway. When I bought this one, the drum brake arm was secured to the fork blade with a metal hose clamp. The only appendage on my fork is for the steering arm.

Yep, I'm impressed by the charm and character of this bike. It was fun to ride in its complete, but fallen into disrepair-ed state that I got the bike in. I can imagine it'll be a lot better once she's fully refreshed. Lots of folks riding around on Xtracycle type long tails, but I've never seen another one of these around here.

I bought it from a kid who found it in Toronto. He said he took it apart, strapped it to the roof of his car, and brought it down to the states. He used it for a bike courier company for a while, and then sold it to me. I'm sure if this bike could talk, it would have many stories to tell.


----------



## donflexus (Jan 13, 2014)

ok, i would have measured the existing wheels anyway, as i read that the SCO long johns have had varying rear wheel sizes throughout the years. i'll just have to pull myself together then!

it sounds like you are going to give the bike a complete makeover, including paint job and such? i'm thinking of doing the same with mine, as there is some surface rust, and the steering has quite some play.

i'd love to see some pictures of your progress, just as i could post some of mine, once i get to the paint removal, exchanging head sets, etc etc.

just googled xtracycle, as i hadn't heard of it. found this https://www.twowheelingtots.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/xtracycle-family.png

looks kind of weird, but maybe that's just because you don't see these bikes in europe!


----------



## classrc (Sep 18, 2011)

ultraspontane said:


> Here she is.


I would LOVE to find a project like that! Awesome!


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

After a fresh coat of shiny black powder (and dust for sitting in the shop for 10 days):

























Crummy phone pics, looks great in person. I do kinda miss the patina, but I'm hoping this will look like a million bucks when its finished.


----------



## classrc (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd stencil ZOO back on it, though... 😀


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

classrc said:


> I'd stencil ZOO back on it, though... 😀


me too.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

Initial assembly complete. A proud bike owner is me.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

Details.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

There is a lot to photograph.


















































Rides like a dream.


----------



## lastplace29er (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, that thing is sweet!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow, nice job. Super cool end result


----------



## bugshield (Jun 22, 2012)

Cool project!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice, but seriously you gotta stencil Zoo back on there. Do it for the kids.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

I'm thinking about it. Although it is very handsome in all black.

Other plans include a wooden deck for the carrier, and a custom enclosed carrier for dogs. One small caveat; I don't know the first thing about woodworking.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

ultraspontane said:


> Although it is very handsome in all black.
> 
> Other plans include a wooden deck for the carrier, and a custom enclosed carrier for dogs. One small caveat; I don't know the first thing about woodworking.


Black tie, everybody crazy 'bout a sharp looking bike. 
The deck wouldn't be hard. You just gotta get/make some quality slats, possibly cedar, bamboo or pine with a good water resistant stain/sealer. Measure 3 times, cut once. Do you have the necessary tools? Circular saw, router, drill? It wouldn't be too difficult. As far as the carrier, that would be a bit more difficult. Perhaps consider something you can strap to the deck that's easily removable. What are you thinking? Something like an aluminum frame with nylon stretched over, like a Burly body without the wheels? Also, if you do bring the dogs around, you should add Petting before the Zoo stencil. Do it for the kids. Seriously cool project, now for the big question, how does it ride?


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

^ It rides awsome. The first thing you notice is the steering. There isn't as much of a "gyroscopic effect" as with a normal bike. You corner like you would in a '67 Lincoln Continental. It's geared like a tractor, so it spins happily up hills. It's very quiet, with a solid but not unforgiving ride. It rides with as much character as it looks. So glad I went with this route instead of a new Bulitt (nothing against them).


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Another possible configuration/upgrade? to consider...maybe...


----------

